# Worst Trail Maps



## ss20 (May 8, 2013)

Worst(current):

What am I looking at?

Not East, or current (2009)

This is, in no way, helpful at all.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 9, 2013)

Wow,that first one is pretty creative...after eating some mushrooms.


----------



## WoodCore (May 9, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wow,that first one is pretty creative...after eating some mushrooms.




Gotta love Woodbury! Mushroom eating was probably involved in the development of that map.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 9, 2013)

In Squaw's defense, they don't really have many trails!  In order to have trails, you need trees


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 9, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> In Squaw's defense, they don't really have many trails! In order to have trails, you need trees



Exactly. It would be a huge cluster f the name of every area or chute on the mountain.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Exactly. It would be a huge cluster f the name of every area or chute on the mountain.




Well, that is what they did a couple seasons back...

I went to Squaw the season after that map and it was a different perspective that is a bit easier to understand.  The version you posted is somewhat accurate, it's just a lousy perspective that distorts things.


----------



## Mapnut (May 9, 2013)

Not sure if this is the same painting Squaw has been using since 40 years ago, but it's very close:

http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg19276

I always thought this painting of Sugarloaf from the early 70s was pretty bad.  The trails look like string.
http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg23286


----------



## marcski (May 9, 2013)

Mapnut said:


> Not sure if this is the same painting Squaw has been using since 40 years ago, but it's very close:
> 
> http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg19276
> 
> ...



Map, I think the Squaw one you posted is actually pretty good....definitely better than the OP's.  The one you posted at least gives you some feeling for the 3D aspect of the resort's layout that the OP's just doesn't provide.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2013)

Mapnut said:


> Not sure if this is the same painting Squaw has been using since 40 years ago, but it's very close:
> 
> http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg19276
> 
> ...



Agree on the Sugarloaf comment.  

It does look like the same Squaw image...the problem being that Granite Chief and Shirley Lake areas are larger than they appear here.


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 10, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Agree on the Sugarloaf comment.
> 
> It does look like the same Squaw image...the problem being that Granite Chief and Shirley Lake areas are larger than they appear here.



Yea they did a terrible job with that. I think both maps do a great job of depicting the Pallisades though!


----------



## Conrad (May 10, 2013)

Great thread idea! Most ski areas in the United States seem to have pretty solid trail maps, but one thing I find frustrating is when there isn't any high quality (printable) version available. All the Aspen ski areas are culprits.


----------



## ss20 (May 10, 2013)

I don't like it when they don't show their glades.  I also need lift stats on the map (length, vertical, and ride time).  It's a bonus if weather-permitting moguls are marked.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2013)

ss20 said:


> I don't like it when they don't show their glades.  I also need lift stats on the map (length, vertical, and ride time).  It's a bonus if weather-permitting moguls are marked.



Marked glades yes should be shown, but unmarked ones shouldn't be shown.


----------



## ss20 (May 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Marked glades yes should be shown, but unmarked ones shouldn't be shown.



Eh, it's hard to find an untracked glade.  Marked are filled with out-of-towners, and un-marked have an equal amount of locals.  But if you try hard enough, you will find your lucky pot of gold!  :beer:


----------



## Newpylong (May 13, 2013)

This one has always been a winner.


----------



## Cannonball (May 13, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Eh, it's hard to find an untracked glade.  Marked are filled with out-of-towners, and un-marked have an equal amount of locals.  But if you try hard enough, you will find your lucky pot of gold!  :beer:



Then why is it important to you to have them on the trail map?


----------



## snowmonster (May 13, 2013)

Perhaps I'm too used to the Niehues style of map making. But, I always thought that this version of the Whistler Blackcomb map was useless:



Also, size-wise, I think the Mont Saint Anne trail map is almost useless -- especially to people above a certain age group. It's not that it's laid out badly. But, their standard fold-out, pocket map has the map on half the sheet with the other half showing trail stats. You end up with a very small map with even tinier letters. A physical challenge when you're trying to read a map in the dusk and the Quebec winds are blowing!


----------



## Puck it (May 13, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Perhaps I'm too used to the Niehues style of map making. But, I always thought that this version of the Whistler Blackcomb map was useless:
> 
> View attachment 8901
> 
> Also, size-wise, I think the Mont Saint Anne trail map is almost useless -- especially to people above a certain age group. It's not that it's laid out badly. But, their standard fold-out, pocket map has the map on half the sheet with the other half showing trail stats. You end up with a very small map with even tinier letters. A physical challenge when you're trying to read a map in the dusk and the Quebec winds are blowing!




It looks like a butterfly to me!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2013)

Put the pipe down Puck It.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 13, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Put the pipe down Puck It.



Puck it on the ganga now lol.


----------



## bobbutts (May 13, 2013)

crack


----------



## ScottySkis (May 13, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> crack



Crack pipe that is bad bad stuff I hear.


----------



## The Future (May 13, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Worst(current):
> View attachment 8886
> What am I looking at?
> 
> ...



Lol, wtf is that first map? That can't be real. Why do some of the number repeat?? So confused :-?


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2013)

Puck it said:


> It looks like a butterfly to me!!!!!



If you stare at it long enough, you'll see a sailboat.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> If you stare at it long enough, you'll see a sailboat.



Love Mall Rats.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 14, 2013)

Gotta laugh at this one.I had to see if that Woodbury map was current and it certainly is.While on that page I see that at "Woodbury East"(haha) they have a magic carpet lift to the "SUMMIT"!
On a second look,that map shows all those numbers for trails and lifts and nothing to match them too.What?


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 14, 2013)

Ok,this place keeps getting weirder the more I look at it.The base lodge doesn't have any walls?


----------



## slatham (May 14, 2013)

Here's one for you - MAGIC. Ok, certainly not the worst, but IMHO it does not do the mountain any justice, especially from a size perspective (makes it look like a small area) or a steepness perspective. This is meant as constructive criticism - from a marketing perspective they should redo the trail map to better represent the attributes of the terrain. Not a top priority at this time given cost and other priority items, but something that should be considered as the mountain continues to improve and marketing becomes a higher priority.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2013)

That's a good point.  Magic's trail map does indeed make it look like a small, flat mountain.  I wonder how the trail map affects Magic attracting new clientele.


----------



## WoodCore (May 14, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Ok,this place keeps getting weirder the more I look at it.The base lodge doesn't have any walls?




That's not the lodge! That's the owners house with a concert pavilion on the front porch.


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Love Mall Rats.



Bingo, Scotty! I was hoping someone would get the allusion.

I crack up everytime I remember that dialogue about Superman impregnating Lois Lane.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Bingo, Scotty! I was hoping someone would get the allusion.
> 
> I crack up everytime I remember that dialogue about Superman impregnating Lois Lane.



I love that and Clerks are definitely in my top favorite comedy movies of all time.
I wish Kevin Smith directs more movies but I understand he busy man with family and beautiful actress wife.


----------



## miskier1970 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## steamboat1 (May 14, 2013)

Don't think it's the worst but I think it's the most read. I laugh at all the people who read the Killington trail map in the base lodge or on the lifts. Most of them have no idea where they are, where they're going or how they got there.


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Don't think it's the worst but I think it's the most read. I laugh at all the people who read the Killington trail map in the base lodge or on the lifts. Most of them have no idea where they are, where they're going or how they got there.



Yes they can't be too bright if they are there anyway.


----------



## KevinF (May 14, 2013)

I actually thought Squaw did a pretty good job with their trail map.  Find a lift that services the type of terrain you're interested in (blue, black, etc).  Go there.  Go ski whatever you can find off that lift.  Simple.


----------



## KevinF (May 14, 2013)

As for bad trail maps...  Copper Mountain in Colorado.  I can not make sense of their upper mountain lifts by looking at their trail map.

Thankfully a friend of mine works there, and other friends ski there regularly, so whenever I ski Copper, I'm skiing with somebody who knows the place cold.  Tour guides rule.


----------



## ss20 (May 14, 2013)

I guess Killington tried to save money by not using green ink on the 2009 trail map?


----------



## spiderpig (May 20, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Don't think it's the worst but I think it's the most read. I laugh at all the people who read the Killington trail map in the base lodge or on the lifts. Most of them have no idea where they are, where they're going or how they got there.



I have a basic grasp on K's layout from my one trip per season, so I do use the map to my advantage on the lift to plan which lift to take next and hit most of the trails from one lift before moving on. Reading it in the lodge and trying to make a plan is pretty much worthless for a non-regular, though.


----------



## canobie#1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Black Mountain NH sucks.  It's all bunched together so it's impossible to understand.


----------



## millerm277 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sno Mountain (now Montage again), PA - http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/images/full/717017_trailmap.jpg

Good luck figuring out anything from this map.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 24, 2013)

millerm277 said:


> Sno Mountain (now Montage again), PA - http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/images/full/717017_trailmap.jpg
> 
> Good luck figuring out anything from this map.



I like the double blue squares.
I assume lifts 31 and 35 are at the lowest point and go up from the bottom left??? Or is this some type of M.C. Escher art?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 24, 2013)

Help.I need a legend.Double blue squares?What?And what the heck are all those white square boxes with different color numbers for?Wow!


----------



## Mapnut (Jul 24, 2013)

Here ya go. http://skimap.org/data/248/7/1209847742.jpg
It wasn't really fair to show that map without the legend.  Still could use some "up' and "down" arrows maybe.


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like a golf course!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok,no roads into that parking lot?


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 24, 2013)

I have to agree with this one posted above.
http://skimap.org/data/248/7/1209847742.jpg gets my vote for worst.. so much fail in such a small map


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## snowmonster (Jul 29, 2013)

^ But, that's not even a trail map.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> View attachment 9066





snowmonster said:


> ^ But, that's not even a trail map.



Yeah, that is not a trail map.  Even though it is not (really) to scale, it is a pretty cool depiction of the areas in Utah and for the Wasatch areas they are not too far off....although Brian Head is a good 300 miles from SLC.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2013)

Mapnut said:


> Here ya go. http://skimap.org/data/248/7/1209847742.jpg
> It wasn't really fair to show that map without the legend.  Still could use some "up' and "down" arrows maybe.



Wow.  That is an interesting area...it is giving me a headache trying to figure out what is what.  And Lift 31 is really interesting.



dlague said:


> Looks like a golf course!



Yes it does.



SIKSKIER said:


> Ok,no roads into that parking lot?



Apparently you can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, that is not a trail map.  Even though it is not (really) to scale, it is a pretty cool depiction of the areas in Utah and for the Wasatch areas they are not too far off....although Brian Head is a good 300 miles from SLC.


Exactly but everything is really compared to Colorado (except Colorado is full legalized Cannabis so that is Huge reason to do both.:beer::beer:


----------



## Abubob (Jul 31, 2013)

What if all trail maps were made by Google?


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 31, 2013)

^ And that is why Niehues has a virtual monopoly on trail maps!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 31, 2013)

Abubob said:


> What if all trail maps were made by Google?
> 
> View attachment 9076



Killington.  Nice.


----------



## dlague (Aug 5, 2013)

Abubob said:


> What if all trail maps were made by Google?
> 
> View attachment 9076



They are probably working on it!  They already are putting their street cams one the runs.


----------

